# Wheel Woolies!



## ashton1 (May 7, 2013)

Thinking of investing in some of these, anyone suggest an alternative? Don't mind the price if they are worth it? Also anyone suggest the best place to purchase?


----------



## bobbyjoeufb (Dec 29, 2011)

They are quite expensive but certainly the best brushes I have bought for cleaning the alloys.

Got mine off ebay.


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

http://www.elitecarcare.co.uk/elite-wheel-woolies-3-piece-kit.php

Defo worth it. I love the angled one i got from ECC.

If not, zaino run a group buy from time to time.


----------



## Maniac (May 20, 2012)

I've just bought some and they are fantastic. I hate cleaning wheels but these things make it a breeze, by far the best solution I've ever used. Spray on some wheel cleaner, wipe it around with these three brushes.. big one for doing most of the face/inner, smaller one for getting between rim and brake callipers and a teeny one for around the bolts, behind spokes etc.. Great stuff.


----------



## PS CUP (Aug 23, 2012)

Best brushes I've ever had and the angled one is well worth it too!


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

I've tried the rest and now have the best. The EZ Brush didn't feel right in my hand, always felt like it would snap and the fling back in the face of Iron-X or Bilberry was the last straw, got the wheel woolies and have never looked back. Sure they are expensive, but really worth it.


----------



## ashton1 (May 7, 2013)

PS CUP said:


> Best brushes I've ever had and the angled one is well worth it too!


Just been looking on the ECC website, is the angled one seperate to the pack of 3 you get?


----------



## jag1 (Jan 24, 2010)

The brushes are great , the angled one is great for behind spokes, just got mine from PB


----------



## mike41 (Apr 5, 2011)

PS CUP said:


> Best brushes I've ever had and the angled one is well worth it too!


Same here,and while they may initially seem expensive,I reckon I've spent at least as much on various other brushes/mitts/pads etc over the last couple of years trying to find ones that worked for me. So my advice to anyone considering these, is go for it,you won't be disappointed :thumb:
Mike


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

They are good, don't regret getting mine:thumb:


----------



## gmcg (Mar 30, 2013)

best purchase ive had so far in my detailing life


----------



## consettphil (Aug 23, 2013)

just used mine for the first time after buying them over a month ago (been d.i.y-ing). they make reaching the back of the alloy so much easier, and now that my alloys are sealed i shouldn't need to take the alloys off as much to clean them properly. well worth the money spent. 

bought them first instead of wasting money buying others brushes and not being happy with them.

still couldn't clean between the front AP calipers and the alloy as there's less the 10mm clearance, but moving the car forward allowed me to fully clean the wheel.


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

gmcg said:


> best purchase ive had so far in my detailing life


I think I would have to agree:thumb: make such a difference:thumb:


----------



## Tom48 (May 21, 2013)

gmcg said:


> best purchase ive had so far in my detailing life


I agree 100%


----------



## marc-l (Mar 22, 2010)

I bought the 3 set only problem I have is the big and medium don't fit between the spokes on my alloys.. There quiet thick..


----------



## danthes4man (Oct 26, 2008)

Money well spent for me, great for cleaning motorbikes also...

You'll not regret it :thumb:


----------



## kolarn (Nov 12, 2012)

gmcg said:


> best purchase ive had so far in my detailing life


+1...


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

marc-l said:


> I bought the 3 set only problem I have is the big and medium don't fit between the spokes on my alloys.. There quiet thick..


1st dibs if you wanna sell them buddy!!


----------



## Audi m8 (Feb 6, 2013)

Bonus is, there not just for wheels. Can do grills etc as well.


----------



## chummy325 (Jun 27, 2012)

100% go for the wooles


----------



## MickAdams (May 29, 2013)

I see lots of good stuff, can't wait to get mine and have a go


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

svended said:


> I've tried the rest and now have the best. The EZ Brush didn't feel right in my hand, always felt like it would snap and the fling back in the face of Iron-X or Bilberry was the last straw, got the wheel woolies and have never looked back. Sure they are expensive, but really worth it.


Ive had more ne for a year now but havnt used them. Afraid billberry ironx and tardis will ruin them


----------

